# Dan Williams Queens, Old fashioned service



## David ryle (Dec 2, 2020)

I won't go into all of the details, but through no fault of the supplier, UPS screwed up and rerouted 100 queen cells en route to me to make up a last batch of nucs leaving me scrambling to find replacements.
In the end because of time constraints I decided to use mated queens. Dan Williams supplied me with 52 Carniolan queens grafted from Latshaw breeder queens. 
They're service was fast, communicated quickly and delivery was right on time. When I opened up the box, I found 52 queens all looking great and all had been marked with the seasons colour. 
So often we hear complaints about poor service and sub quality products, so I just thought I should write a little thumbs up for this queen producer, really great job.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I agree. I have been taking the time to recognize good service. I think it's especially worthwhile to notify a supervisor/ owner if a " lowly" employee gives exceptional service. It could make a real difference to them to get the boss' attention. J


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I added "Dan Williams Queens" to the thread title, and moved the thread to the Consumer Reports sub-forum. 

That is intended to improve the usefulness of the thread title, and make the thread easier to find in the future by grouping this one with other similar threads.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

To be fair - UPS could have screwed up the order from "Dan Williams Queens" just as well.
Then what?
Poor service report?

Speaking of "...delivery was right on time"........
Frankly, much of the perceived service quality has to do with the intermediate freight service provider (UPS or whoever), not the queen vendor.


----------

